# Minato vs Rinnegan Obito



## Itachі (Aug 19, 2017)

*Location: *Minato vs Obito [Round 1]

*Distance: *10 metres

*Mindset: *IC

*Knowledge: *Manga

Does Minato take it again or has Obito grown too wary of Minato's tricks? Obito doesn't have the Jinchuriki but he does have Gedo Mazo. 

*Obito is not marked from the get-go.*


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 19, 2017)

Knowledge of V2 Hirashin would make it far harder for Minato to get him like he did back then.

On the other hand Obito's Kamui "sucking to Kamuiland" speed likely did not improve since it can only improve with the other MS eye.

Maybe if Rinnegan Obito started using actual Rinnegan jutsus like ST to assist his Kamui it would have helped him to land a blow on Minato or at least hurt Minato more than Minato him.

Otherwise if he fights like he did against Naruto, Guy and Kakashi by using only Kamui then he won't get Minato to Kamuiland with inferior s/t speed.


----------



## The_Conqueror (Aug 19, 2017)

Minato Still has his marking so its a gg


----------



## Itachі (Aug 19, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Knowledge of V2 Hirashin would make it far harder for Minato to get him like he did back then.
> 
> On the other hand Obito's Kamui "sucking to Kamuiland" speed likely did not improve since it can only improve with the other MS eye.
> 
> ...



His reasoning for not using Rinnegan Jutsu before was that they had already experienced the Rinnegan's Jutsu. This time around he'd probably use it.




professor83 said:


> Minato Still has his marking so its a gg



Thanks for reminding me


----------



## Trojan (Aug 19, 2017)

Minato solos.

People would like to delude themselves into thinking the Rinnegan makes all the difference. However, the fact of that matter is, Obito almost never used the Rinnegan at all. Until he became the Juubi's host he was relying on his Kamui 100%. Rinnegan was barely relevant if at all.

So, sooner or later, he will get stomped and marked....

Edit:

Oh, and the other funny part. People always focus "Obito did not know this or that, but now he knows" Have those people ever stopped for a second and thought the same goes for Minato?

At least, Obito had prior knowledge of FTG and he saw Minato in action during his time with him. Where Minato had never seen Kamui before. After the battle, he obviously knows more as well.

So, why would knowledge help Obito but not Minato?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## oiety (Aug 19, 2017)

Uchiha Kaenjin + Rinnegan Jutsu probably seal the deal. 

It'll take a while though, Obito definitely won't win instantly, at least imo.


----------



## Itachі (Aug 19, 2017)

Hussain said:


> Minato solos.
> 
> People would like to delude themselves into thinking the Rinnegan makes all the difference. However, the fact of that matter is, Obito almost never used the Rinnegan at all. Until he became the Juubi's host he was relying on his Kamui 100%. Rinnegan was barely relevant if at all.
> 
> So, sooner or later, he will get stomped and marked....



He might use it here. He was stupidly nerfed during the War Arc and Kishi came up with a bullshit reason why he wouldn't use the Rinnegan. Against Minato his reasoning doesn't really hold up, since Minato never saw the powers of the Rinnegan.

I don't think Minato is stomping him by any means.

Edit: regarding your point about knowledge, I think it's more about experience and intelligence here. Obito was very young when he first fought Minato and frankly, he wasn't very smart. He had knowledge on Hiraishin and still got defeated by it..


----------



## Mar55 (Aug 19, 2017)

Itachі said:


> His reasoning for not using Rinnegan Jutsu before was that they had already experienced the Rinnegan's Jutsu. This time around he'd probably use it.



To be fair,  that's a plot handwave. There's no legit reason for holding back on such OP abilities, even if they knew counters. In conjunction with Kamui, it'd be impossible to effectively counter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Aug 19, 2017)

Itachі said:


> He might use it here. He was stupidly nerfed during the War Arc and Kishi came up with a bullshit reason why he wouldn't use the Rinnegan. Against Minato his reasoning doesn't really hold up, since Minato never saw the powers of the Rinnegan.


in canon he never did. I don't think there is any reason to think he would now. Especially when during the war arc he was in a tougher situation. If we were to go with this logic "nerfed" and whatnot. Then that could be said for almost all the characters.

One of which, Minato. He also sealed his chakra inside of Naruto and saw Naruto's entire life including his fight with Pain. Without PIS/CIS, Minato should already be aware of all of the Rinnegan's abilities and their weaknesses as well.

And if FTG2 won't work for some reason, Minato has his long-named jutsu, or what people like to call FTG3. Which Obito does know about either.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## oiety (Aug 19, 2017)

Mar55 said:


> To be fair,  that's a plot handwave. There's no legit reason for holding back on such OP abilities, even if they knew counters. In conjunction with Kamui, it'd be impossible to effectively counter.



I'd imagine plots also the reason they didn't allow him to use Kamui as a Juubi Jinchuriki, yeah? Seems reasonable enough.

Shinra Tensei, with Kamui nullifying it's 5 second wait time, Kamui into a Human Path Soul Rip, even using his Fan's chain with Kamui to wrap an enemy up before Preta Path draining them. 

Of course only the Shinra Tensei is liable to work on Minato.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 19, 2017)

Plot is what made Obito alive in the first place. 
Without plot, he wouldn't have survived the Cave-In, or against Minato, or against Konan.
And he wouldn't have lasted for long either after Kakashi discovered his secret.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Itachі (Aug 19, 2017)

Hussain said:


> in canon he never did. I don't think there is any reason to think he would now. Especially when during the war arc he was in a tougher situation. If we were to go with this logic "nerfed" and whatnot. Then that could be said for almost all the characters.
> 
> One of which, Minato. He also sealed his chakra inside of Naruto and saw Naruto's entire life including his fight with Pain. Without PIS/CIS, Minato should already be aware of all of the Rinnegan's abilities and their weaknesses as well.
> 
> And if FTG2 won't work for some reason, Minato has his long-named jutsu, or what people like to call FTG3. Which Obito does know about either.



Your point about Minato seeing everything is a good one, but Obito doesn't know that if I remember correctly. There was a reason for Obito not using the Rinnegan and that reason doesn't apply here (to Obito's knowledge), dunno why he wouldn't use it. This is also alive Minato, not dead Minato. 

If I remember correctly, Obito didn't use the Rinnegan techs because he had his hands full controlling the Jinchuriki. Also, the Ninja from Konoha already knew counters to the Rinnegan.


----------



## hbcaptain (Aug 19, 2017)

Obito wins, in theory the only reason he couldn't use the 6 paths techniques was Jinchuriki control (chapter 567).
So adding this to the Mazo control means he has the upper hand over Minato.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Monty Burns (Aug 19, 2017)

Don't see the Gedo statue doing anything here, it will never touch Minato. He can contain it in a barrier or use FCD if it gets in the way. Minato will defeat him once again but this time he'll use multiple tags unlike last time to win (this is if using 1 kunai doesn't work). Blindside attacks will not work as Minato already has knowledge on that from their previous bout and he evaded it successfully.

Last time Minato had zero knowledge, pressured as he had his village and family to look out for and no prep, unlike Obito. So now that Minato has knowledge he'll beat him comfortably. People forget that because Minato only used 1 kunai because he was in a hurry Now he can use multiple tags, clones, FTG level 3 etc...


----------



## Trojan (Aug 19, 2017)

The GM argument is stupid. Obito had Kurama previously who is stronger than the GM. 
Why would the GM, a weaker thing, make all the difference?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## hbcaptain (Aug 19, 2017)

The GM can be used in order to pressure Minato. Being attacked by both Obito and the Mazo is different than handling Obito alone.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Monty Burns (Aug 19, 2017)

Obito only agreed that controlling 6 Jins required too much concentration, he never confirmed that he could actually use all 6 Path powers if he wanted to. Plus that is a very shaky argument in itself as he had tons of opportunities to use the 6 Paths powers later on in the fight when the Jins were dispatched but he didn't. They could have saved him a lot of trouble.

He also had only 1 Rinnegan, so he may not have had access to the full scope of its powers.

Also there is the fact that Sasuke with a more advanced version of the Rinnegan wasn't able to perform a jutsu and use absorbtion simultaneously, something that was walk in the park for Nagato who had the Rinnegan his entire life, which indicates that there is actually a mastery/learning curve for the Rinnegan's powers.

So no, Obito can't use Rinnegan techs other than Human path and Outer path.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 19, 2017)

Minato has barrier jutsu that he was going to use to trap Kurama. Just saying.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## hbcaptain (Aug 19, 2017)

Monty Burns said:


> Obito only agreed that controlling 6 Jins required too much concentration, he never confirmed that he could actually use all 6 Path powers if he wanted to. Plus that is a very shaky argument in itself as he had tons of opportunities to use the 6 Paths powers later on in the fight when the Jins were


He actually did [1][2]

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 19, 2017)

GM is countered via BFRing like minato did against obito last time...Minato leaves the battlefield and obito follows him

That or minato summons the gama trio to combat it while he tags obito with contract seal again

GM is easily countered here and makes little to no difference.

So obito gets the same treatment as last time...Pardon me if a katon parlor trick with kamui and cute tactics like using kamui with some shuriken arent enough to convince obito is avoiding the spanking minato gave him last time.

And manga knowledge works both ways...Minato knows all about kamui from the jump now...On top of that there are FTG variants EVEN WE HAVENT SEEN that minato was gonna pull out against a JJ...Be badass if he did this

*Link Removed*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 19, 2017)

Hussain said:


> The GM argument is stupid. Obito had Kurama previously who is stronger than the GM.
> Why would the GM, a weaker thing, make all the difference?



To give Obito a bit of credit he did not used Kurama to fight Minato while he engaged him. He just left Kurama to destroy the village.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Aug 19, 2017)

Wait, can Obito even hit him with anything? What attack will actually work before Minato just teleport away?

Seems like it'll just be Minato playing around to find an opening. Of which there should be plenty because I doubt Obito can use Kamui in conjuction with any other jutsu given it's his first time using the Rinnegan.

Can Prêta Path absorb the FTG seals? Because that's Obito's only viable strategy.


----------



## Hasan (Aug 19, 2017)

Obito wins easily with his _superior-to-Nagato _skill with Rinnegan. Right-eye Kamui as an offense is inefficient, and can be interrupted via conventional techniques as both Kakashi and Guy demonstrated if carried out head-on, so a strategy is in order like he showed against Fuu and Torune. Kamui-only, he wins still, but far more efficient options are available.

Minato is hilariously outmatched here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 20, 2017)

Obito shits on him 
6 bijuu one shot


----------



## Troyse22 (Aug 20, 2017)

Obito, mid diff at best only because Minato runs like a bitch.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## theRonin (Aug 20, 2017)

ARGUS said:


> Obito shits on him
> 6 bijuu one shot





Itachі said:


> Does Minato take it again or has Obito grown too wary of Minato's tricks? *Obito doesn't have the Jinchuriki* but he does have Gedo Mazo.


On Topic: Obito wins if its alive Minato. 
Edo Minato wins low diff.


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 20, 2017)

theRonin said:


> On Topic: Obito wins if its alive Minato.
> Edo Minato wins low diff.


Edo minato is still never low diffing a man with 6 bijuu, GM and kamui


----------



## theRonin (Aug 20, 2017)

ARGUS said:


> Edo minato is still never low diffing a man with 6 bijuu, GM and kamui


GM is never catching Minato.
Obito doesn't have biju. What use are Biju that are sealed in GM.


----------



## Kai (Aug 20, 2017)

Despite its value being much greater, Obito's Rinnegan was used almost solely for controlling his new Six Paths of Pain and the Mazo; Similarly Orochimaru's waiting game to regain both his arms and all of his acquired ninjutsu eventually revolved solely around Edo Tensei.


Kakashi also noted Tobi essentially traded the Six Path techniques over controlling six Bijuus.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 20, 2017)

As I see it Juubito > BM/KCM-Minato > Rinnegan Obito > Minato > MS-Obito.

With that said if we take away Edo Jin Rikudo, Minato may still have a chance to beat Rinnegan-Obito, and it would really depend on to what extent Obito himself could use the Rinnegan's Jutsu. I think when it comes to Obito he couldn't use the 6 Path Rinnegan skills at the same time as using Kamui. This is a theory, but I think it's one that has some support to it. Not only would explain why Obito didn't use the 6 Path techniques at any point during the war, but Sasuke also seemingly could not use multiple Dojutsu abilities at once, I.E. it was stated he couldn't use multiple 6 Path Techniques at once even after he gained Sharinnegan, due to just getting the Rinnegan Dojutsu; and Obito was in a similar situation as he only got the Rinnegan shortly before the War-Arc. Given this, while Rinnegan skills might prove useful here or there they may not make a tremendous difference as Obito would still likely fall back primarily on what he knows which is Kamui; and I think Minato has proven he can best Obito's Kamui with FTG; even if one says Obito wouldn't fall for FTG LV2 again, Minato still has FTG LV3 to fall back on and would likely beat Obito that way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kai (Aug 21, 2017)

He phased through B's fist while maintaining the power of the Outer Path chains. He was also phased underground when he made the Edo go V2.

I think it was the Edo that didn't receive Six Path techniques because controlling them already demanded a massive amount of chakra.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 22, 2017)

Obito rapes. 

With knowledge, he'll know to stay in Kamui longer. In fact, he'll be able to trick Minato into thinking he wants to take him to Kamui land, then he'll end Minato with an extremely powerful Shinra Tensei.


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Aug 22, 2017)

If Minato had access to KCM2 then he takes it. Otherwise.. Minato was terrified by Teen Obito enough to accept him as great danger against all ninja world and he felt desperate that makes him seal kyuubi into his son ! 

This is the impact of Teen Obito on Minato.

Rinne + MS Obito >> MS Obito >> Teen Obito 

Minato can beat Adult and Teen versions of MS Obito. But beating Rinne+MS OBito w/o KCM ?

That guy dominate a fight which is taken against KCM2 Naruto & BM Bee & MS Kakashi & Gai ?? 

Since there is no hirashin mark effect on Obito. And since Obito has the knowledge about V2 Hirashin and other tricks of Minato..

I dont think Minato gonna kill him this time. He just laughed at KCM2 Naruto's rasengan. How Minato gonna put this guy down ? .. Now he is faster, stronger and more experienced.. 

Yes Hirashin has adcantage on kamui generally but this time Obito has rinne powers too and his physicall attiributes far above from Minato's


To be fair this time Obito would beat Minato. Obito with high diff.


----------



## theRonin (Aug 23, 2017)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> he'll end Minato with an extremely powerful Shinra Tensei.


A scan of Obito using ST would be appreciated.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 30, 2017)

theRonin said:


> A scan of Obito using ST would be appreciated.



Would you like a scan of Madara saying he taught Obito the Six Paths jutsu?


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 31, 2017)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Would you like a scan of Madara saying he taught Obito the Six Paths jutsu?


Madara Is not Obito but 
Obito knowing the mechanics of the jutsu is irrelevant when he canonically couldn't handle the Rinnegan 

Even Madara needed two eyes to utilize deva path so Obito definitely isn't doing such thing 

The only abilities we can grant him are outer path and Ningendo 
Nothing else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 31, 2017)

ARGUS said:


> Madara Is not Obito but
> Obito knowing the mechanics of the jutsu is irrelevant when he canonically couldn't handle the Rinnegan
> 
> Even Madara needed two eyes to utilize deva path so Obito definitely isn't doing such thing
> ...



Obito was literally taught the jutsu. He couldn't handle 2 Rinnegan, but he could still use the jutsu. He was going to use the Human Path, he used the Outer Path (better than Nagato) and arguably used the Preta Path on Kakashi. How? Madara taught him the jutsu alongside the Uchiha Kinjutsu.

The number of eyes are irrelevant. The only requirement for the Deva Path is the user must have the Rinnegan and have mastery over every element. Madara knew all Six Paths jutsu and successfully taught it to Obito. 

The last line you made up. Madara taught Obito the jutsu, and Rinnegan Obito has the ability to use the jutsu he was taught.


----------



## Hitachi Uchiha (Aug 31, 2017)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Obito was literally taught the jutsu. He couldn't handle 2 Rinnegan, but he could still use the jutsu. He was going to use the Human Path, he used the Outer Path (better than Nagato) and arguably used the Preta Path on Kakashi. How? Madara taught him the jutsu alongside the Uchiha Kinjutsu.
> 
> The number of eyes are irrelevant. The only requirement for the Deva Path is the user must have the Rinnegan and have mastery over every element. Madara knew all Six Paths jutsu and successfully taught it to Obito.
> 
> The last line you made up. Madara taught Obito the jutsu, and Rinnegan Obito has the ability to use the jutsu he was taught.


Obito only agreed that controlling 6 Jins required a huge amount of chakra, he never confirmed that he could actually use all Path powers if he wanted to.

And that is a very shaky argument in itself as he had tons of opportunities to use the Path powers later on in the fight when the Jins were dispatched but he didn't. They could have saved him a lot of trouble.

He also had only 1 Rinnegan, so he may have not have had access to the full scope of its powers.

Also there is the fact that Sasuke with a more advanced version of Rinnegan wasn't able to cast a jutsu and use absorbtion at the same time, something that was walk in the park for Nagato, which indicates that there is actually a mastery/learning curve for the Rinnegan's powers.

So no, Obito can't use anything other than Human path and Outer path.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 31, 2017)

Hitachi Uchiha said:


> Obito only agreed that controlling 6 Jins required a huge amount of chakra, he never confirmed that he could actually use all Path powers if he wanted to.



That is a confirmation: "he's not using Pain's jutsu because controlling 6 Bijuu uses too much chakra". Obito said Kakashi is correct. 



> And that is a very shaky argument in itself as he had tons of opportunities to use the Path powers later on in the fight when the Jins were dispatched but he didn't. They could have saved him a lot of trouble.



He used the Outer Path, the black stakes, chakra chain, Gedo Mazo and Pain jutsu qualify. He said he would use Human Realm. Before taking Kakashi to Kamui land, he touched Kakashi and the shroud disappeared. As to why he didn't use the rest of the Rinnegan's powers? Same reason Madara didn't and why Naruto didn't use Frog Katas more.



> He also had only 1 Rinnegan, so he may have not have had access to the full scope of its powers.



That's baseless speculation. The Rinnegan isn't like the MS with this 1 jutsu per eye business. As Madara showed, it is more 1 Rinnegan only has less overall power than 2 Rinnegan.



> Also there is the fact that Sasuke with a more advanced version of Rinnegan wasn't able to cast a jutsu and use absorbtion at the same time, something that was walk in the park for Nagato, which indicates that there is actually a mastery/learning curve for the Rinnegan's powers.



You mean Sasuke who was explicitly stated to be a rookie with the Rinnegan and Sasuke who said he was only just beginning to get used to its powers. That Sasuke?
The original user of Nagato's eyes _taught _Obito the jutsu to the point where Obito could use the Outer Path better than Nagato.



> So no, Obito can't use anything other than Human path and Outer path.



That's just fan speculation which directly contradicts Madara *teaching him the jutsu*.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bonly (Aug 31, 2017)

Minato would win again though it'll take longer this time around since Obito knows about Hiraishin lvl 2 and he'll be more prepared to phase against it


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 31, 2017)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Obito was literally taught the jutsu. He couldn't handle 2 Rinnegan, but he could still use the jutsu.


if he couldnt even handle the rinnegan, then what makes you think he could use all of its abilties? 
thats a completely false assumption, 
not to mention that it also doesnt apply here because obito didnt have the same access to rinnegan abiltiies that edo madara or nagato had. let alone alive madara 

even jin madara with one real rinnegan was unable to use the deva path until he got the second eye. 
so theres no way in hell obito could do such thing 



> He was going to use the Human Path, he used the Outer Path (better than Nagato) and arguably used the Preta Path on Kakashi. How? Madara taught him the jutsu alongside the Uchiha Kinjutsu.


 -- i have granted him human path, 
 -- his outer path was better than nagato because he had the senju DNA and Uchiha, Nagato only had the senju (uzumaki) 
 -- he did not use preta path on kakashi, if he had such ability, then he sure as hell wouldnt have been so worried on using too much chkra or bothered to get hit by narutos rasengan 
 -- madara taught him yin/yang, but those are only really valid when you have teh pre requisities for it. 
obito doesnt, nor could he even handle that pre req. therefore he cant use it 



> The number of eyes are irrelevant. The only requirement for the Deva Path is the user must have the Rinnegan and have mastery over every element. Madara knew all Six Paths jutsu and successfully taught it to Obito.


Yet madara even as a jin and real user and full mastery of such things had to wait to get the second eye in-order to use it. 
so yeah, the number of eyes sure as hell is relevant to achieve and access the full power of the rinnegan 



> The last line you made up. Madara taught Obito the jutsu, and Rinnegan Obito has the ability to use the jutsu he was taught.


No he doesnt, and Hitachi Uchiha, has already addressed this bit. 
all we got was an assumption from kakashi and guy and even that implied that obito couldnt use such abilities. 
atleast not all of it, which is why logically we can only grant him outer and human paths


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 4, 2017)

ARGUS said:


> if he couldnt even handle the rinnegan, then what makes you think he could use all of its abilties?
> thats a completely false assumption,
> not to mention that it also doesnt apply here because obito didnt have the same access to rinnegan abiltiies that edo madara or nagato had. let alone alive madara
> 
> ...



Because he used a few of its abilities better than Nagato did while outwardly agreeing to the notion he chose not to use the Rinnegan's abilities. He couldn't handle 2 Rinnegan, not that he couldn't use the jutsu. You're making that notion up.

Everything else, you made up.




> -- i have granted him human path,
> -- his outer path was better than nagato because he had the senju DNA and Uchiha, Nagato only had the senju (uzumaki)
> -- he did not use preta path on kakashi, if he had such ability, then he sure as hell wouldnt have been so worried on using too much chkra or bothered to get hit by narutos rasengan
> -- madara taught him yin/yang, but those are only really valid when you have teh pre requisities for it.
> obito doesnt, nor could he even handle that pre req. therefore he cant use it



It doesn't matter what you granted him, its what the manga granted him. Kakashi's shroud disappeared with Obito touched him, that is telling in conjunction to previous statements. By the time he absorbed Kakashi's shroud, he had time to recover since battling Naruto.

Madara taught him yin-yang, Uchiha Kinjutsu and the Six Paths jutsu. Madara wouldn't have taught Obito jutsu he wouldn't be able to make use of. In fact, with the Six Paths, Obito agreed with the notion he could use all of them.



> Yet madara even as a jin and real user and full mastery of such things had to wait to get the second eye in-order to use it.
> so yeah, the number of eyes sure as hell is relevant to achieve and access the full power of the rinnegan



That's a fact you pulled out of your ass. He just wanted a second Rinnegan because he'd be more powerful with it. E.G. being able to make only 1 Limbo clone in total vs being able to make 5 in total. You're just attaching limits to his abilities which don't exist. If Obito agreed he could use all the abilities with 1 eye, Madara could too. 



> No he doesnt, and Hitachi Uchiha, has already addressed this bit.
> all we got was an assumption from kakashi and guy and even that implied that obito couldnt use such abilities.
> atleast not all of it, which is why logically we can only grant him outer and human paths



Good, both of you can get a medal for inserting facts that don't exist. 

Obito confirmed Kakashi's assumption which is backed up by the fact Obito was taught the jutsu by the original user.

Logically, we can grant him all Six Paths as per the manga. Logically, the only reason to deny him further paths is to soften how hard Obito stomps Minato ITT.


----------



## Maverick04 (Sep 4, 2017)

Minato is smarter..he just needs somehow ftg level 2 Obito just once..So get his chakra signature on him..Then it's just a matter of when Minato will win


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 6, 2017)

RahulPK04 said:


> Minato is smarter..he just needs *somehow *ftg level 2 Obito just once..So get his chakra signature on him..Then it's just a matter of when Minato will win



Please don't tel me "somehow" is pretending Obito doesn't have some abilities so Minato has a better shot.


----------



## Maverick04 (Sep 6, 2017)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Please don't tel me "somehow" is pretending Obito doesn't have some abilities so Minato has a better shot.


We haven't seen Obito use Rinnegan abilities so we can't really pretend that he knows how to use shinra Tensei and chibaku tensei..In his fight against Kakashi, Guy, Bee and Naruto Obito just kept spamming Kamui. So in Obito's case the rinnegan didn't really help him besides giving him control over Jinchurikis and Gedo mazo and chakra rods..Rather the Rinnegan caused him to exhaust more chakra..We've already seen Minato outsmart Obito once..So it's not like he can't do it twice..Minato is like the top 5 smartest Shinobis ever so he will find a way to put his signature on Obito..After that He can just keep teleporting and attacking..if Obito tries to phase through attacks for 5 minutes, it won't do him any good coz he won't be attacking Minato either


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 6, 2017)

RahulPK04 said:


> We haven't seen Obito use Rinnegan abilities so we can't really pretend that he knows how to use shinra Tensei and chibaku tensei..In his fight against Kakashi, Guy, Bee and Naruto Obito just kept spamming Kamui. So in Obito's case the rinnegan didn't really help him besides giving him control over Jinchurikis and Gedo mazo and chakra rods..Rather the Rinnegan caused him to exhaust more chakra..We've already seen Minato outsmart Obito once..So it's not like he can't do it twice..Minato is like the top 5 smartest Shinobis ever so he will find a way to put his signature on Obito..After that He can just keep teleporting and attacking..if Obito tries to phase through attacks for 5 minutes, it won't do him any good coz he won't be attacking Minato either



> Madara teaches Obito Six Paths jutsu
> Obito agrees with Kakashi saying he chose not to make Pain use the jutsu. 

That's more than enough evidence. For you to deny facts suggests Minato stands no chance against Rinnegan Obito.

Obito didn't say the Rinnegan cost him more chakra. 

Obito was outsmarted because he didn't stay in Kamui long enough. He's unlikely to make that mistake now. Actually, ITT he doesn't need Kamui, he just needs to use a powerful Shinra Tensei.


----------



## Maverick04 (Sep 6, 2017)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> > Madara teaches Obito Six Paths jutsu
> > Obito agrees with Kakashi saying he chose not to make Pain use the jutsu.
> 
> That's more than enough evidence. For you to deny facts suggests Minato stands no chance against Rinnegan Obito.
> ...


Well even if Obito does use the Rinnegan abilities, then Minato would just teleport out of there..He avoided Kamui warping so I'm pretty sure that he can avoid a shinra tensei or chibaku tensei..and when the time is right he'd attack..He's smarter and faster than Obito in base so yea he has that added advantage..btw Minato can even add sage mode on top of that..so his reflexes increases significantly and so does his ninjutsus and taijutsu skills..And if he can use the Kyubi chakra mode on top of that along with the kurama avatar..then it's lights out for Obito..He can't handle it


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 6, 2017)

RahulPK04 said:


> Well even if Obito does use the Rinnegan abilities, then Minato would just teleport out of there..He avoided Kamui warping so I'm pretty sure that he can avoid a shinra tensei or chibaku tensei..and when the time is right he'd attack..He's smarter and faster than Obito in base so yea he has that added advantage..btw Minato can even add sage mode on top of that..so his reflexes increases significantly and so does his ninjutsus and taijutsu skills..And if he can use the Kyubi chakra mode on top of that along with the kurama avatar..then it's lights out for Obito..He can't handle it



You mean Minato will be the only guy in the manga to predict Shinra Tensei?! You know, the same jutsu Jinchuriki, the Sharingan, Byakugan and Sage Mode couldn't predict.


----------



## Maverick04 (Sep 6, 2017)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> You mean Minato will be the only guy in the manga to predict Shinra Tensei?! You know, the same jutsu Jinchuriki, the Sharingan, Byakugan and Sage Mode couldn't predict.


Well Naruto was able to anticipate thethird Raikage's movements..Third Raikage was considered the fastest Raikage ever..And Minato was considered the fastest Shinobi ever..Who was fast enough to avoid getting warped by Kamui( One of the fastest and most broken jutsus ever) and transported a jubi bomb..Add Sage mode on top of that and then tell me how Minato can't avoid all of Obito's attacks!!


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 6, 2017)

RahulPK04 said:


> Well Naruto was able to anticipate thethird Raikage's movements..Third Raikage was considered the fastest Raikage ever..And Minato was considered the fastest Shinobi ever..Who was fast enough to avoid getting warped by Kamui( One of the fastest and most broken jutsus ever) and transported a jubi bomb..Add Sage mode on top of that and then tell me how Minato can't avoid all of Obito's attacks!!



Shinra Tensei has never been predicted by Sages, ocular powers and Jinchuriki and you're telling me he can avoid Shinra Tensei. What does Minato have over Sages, ocular jutsu and Jinchuriki.


----------



## uchihakil (Sep 7, 2017)

> Rinnegan obito has firsthand knowledge on minato's moves
> obito has grown much faster and more experienced (fast enough to be fighting kcm naruto, guy and kakashi at the same time)
> without the jinchurikis, obito can fight using other rinnegan techniques 
> 30year old obito >>>> 14year old obito in every category


----------



## Darkscion (Sep 10, 2018)

Minato does well but eventually he will be incapacitated with black receivers or bakufu ranbu or giant stakes ejected from Kamui and Obito has some of the best genjutsu feats in the series . Imo Obito as an adult is just too strong for almost any single ninja mainly due to his right eye ,with the exception of a few. regarding “Turrin” I’m sorry and not to shoot down the theory you spoke of ,you said you think he “can’t” use it while using kamui but the problem with that theory is that he actually in fact already used the outer path to conjur chains while using Kamui to phase through the four tails hand during his battle against naruto and bee while he was controlling the edo Jin so to a certain extent that theory is already shown to not hold entirely true making it even more unlikely .


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 10, 2018)

Obito wins high diff but only cuz this time he knows about Hiraishin lvl 2 and Rinnegan rods gg


----------

